# Anyone else going through new cycle of icsi?



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone was currently having icsi tx, cos would love to chat to someone who is.  Feel quite lonely sometimes and am so tempted to blurt it out a t work just to be able to offload it all, me an dh decided not to tell anyone this time including family because its just too painfull if we get a bfn again this is our 3rd attempt so really hope it happens for us.

I also find it difficult when get invited out socially or when people ask if i am available socially in next couple of weeks cos am trying hard to avoid alcohol except for the very occasional glass of red wine (for medicinal purposes of course!!!).  An added problem is my job I work as a community psychiatric nurse and sometimes I just cant cope with hearing peoples problems and the stress it brings.  Gosh I can go on a bit cant I! anyway if anyone would like a chat I would very much appreciate it at the mo cos my hormones i playing havoc.


Hugs and kisses


Dawn33


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Dawn,
I am not going through ICSI right now (we did a while ago, as you may see from the ticker!). I know everyone on this site knows how you feel, and there's loads of really kind people to chat to. Join one of the threads (clinic specific or male factor ICSI thread) and you won't be able to stay away!
Hope it's 3rd time lucky for you - Good Luck!
Jane
XX


----------



## Cassie Cat (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Dawn

I know how you feel about not speaking to people at work, sometimes you just want to let it all out so they know what you are going through.  On my first IVF cycle before Xmas I only told 2 friends at work and now they want are always asking how I am with pity/concern in their eyes (especially one who managed to conceive after on the 2nd month of trying !).

I don't start sniffing for ICSI until March time so I have a few months to go, but just wanted to reply to your message.  I can imagine with your job dealing with other peoples problems must wear you down, just think where they would be without your help - it's a great job you are going.  That glass of red wine will do you good to relax!

lots of   to you and your DH

Cassie


----------



## RosieLa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Dawn

I'm not going through it yet - but pretty sure I'll be joining you in next two/three months. Just looking for a clinic we trust and then we're right up there with you!

Just wanted to say to you that I work at home - all alone - so am available for chat during the day - I'm usually here - or only away for an hour or two at a time, so if you were going to talk to someone at work or you found that you had a wobbly moment and needed someone when most others are at work, try me! 

Know what you mean about not drinking when out - everyone knows we have been TTC, though they don't know we are now going for ICSI. Every time I see people and I'm just the one driving home they comment on how 'healthy' or 'blooming'  I look and I know they think we are pg but just not telling. Drives me mad! If they only knew!

Suggest you can still go, not drink, and say you are on a post-xmas diet that only allows nice food, but no booze? That way you still get to have a nice canape but don't have to drink? 

Lots of love and hope for your tx. 

RosieLa
xxxxx
Sending you hugs, although can't work out the icons for it    silly me.


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Dawn

Come join us on male icsi thread.... there are quite a few us going through treatment at the moment.

There is a big bunch of us and the support is amazing and we always seem to have a laugh at the same time...

I started stimms today - ouch with the injections! What clinic are you having treatment at? Where are you in your cycle?

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle 

Well - Im on male icsi thread so come over and join us, Debs x


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Massive thanks to Jane, cassie, rosiela and debs!!

Have just logged on and read all your replies.

It really means a lot that there is people out there who know what I am going through I will definitely be in touch with u all at some point and hope that I can offer some words of wisdom as and when you are at treatment stage again.

for once I am lost for words.

Hugs and words

Dawn33


----------



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Debs u a stage ahead of me hope you gets lots of eggs from your stimms!!

Dawn33


----------



## Ninny (Feb 8, 2005)

hey there

It is so nice to hear that there are other people out there who feel lonely etc. i can't believe how going through ICSI can be so emotionally draining  - i so was not prepared for that aspect

It is so easy to blurt it out at work ( i unfortunately got rather drunk at our Christmas party and told someone that i was about to start our first round of ICSI. Luckily she has kept it a secret. I knew i should stay away from alcohol!!

It is very easy to sit here and say i know how you feel - everyone feels and copes differently, all i can say is that there is support out there and don't be afraid to talk - you are not alone.

Good luck with every things

kind regards

Ninny


----------



## LH1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi

About to embark on our 4th icsi cycle in March  -  cant wait to get going again  -  even looking forward to the injections!!!

Good luck to you all

Lou


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just joined this website and its good to see the support.  Just finished our 2nd cycle of ICSI and have 2 good embyros to implant on Monday out of 10 eggs. Hoped for more as last time we had 4 eggs and 3 fertilised and 2 were good enough for embryo transfer. However as long as we have something to put back I dont care!!!

This is going to be such a long weekend for DH & I. Quite sore from the egg retrieval yesterday so dont feel like going out and about so hit the interenet instead!

Roll on Monday!

My thoughts and hopes are with you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi dawn i know how you feel i hope to start treatment soon. this will be my first try.goin to hospital on the 10th of march. i have told my friends and family but they don't understand and i feel like i am talking to myself as they are not sure what to say. good luck and best wishes .                                                                                                  love kechloe


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Dawn

I have just read your message. I know exactly how you feel. I am in the 2ww of my 2nd ICSI. My husband decided early on not to tell anyone except my mum and a married couple (they went through IVF). It hasn't been easy especially when it comes to social occasions and drinking as you mentioned. I tend to keep a low profile during the hormone treatment as I become extremely senstitive and emotional. Wishing you all the best for your next cycle and feel free to chat.


----------



## manalimodi (Mar 27, 2013)

Toni22 said:


> Just joined this website and its good to see the support. Just finished our 2nd cycle of ICSI and have 2 good embyros to implant on Monday out of 10 eggs. Hoped for more as last time we had 4 eggs and 3 fertilised and 2 were good enough for embryo transfer. However as long as we have something to put back I dont care!!!
> 
> This is going to be such a long weekend for DH & I. Quite sore from the egg retrieval yesterday so dont feel like going out and about so hit the interenet instead!
> 
> ...


----------

